# Toddler with IBS



## brezik (Oct 3, 2003)

I have been on the internet looking at IBS and its symptoms. I have a 2 1/2 year old boy that has gone through testing and is now being referred to a pediatric GI specialist. At 17 mo. he went through a barium swallow - upper GI and was diagnosed with mild GERD. We have not been able to regulate his bowels since. He was tested for allergies and has allergies to milk, wheat, and mold. I have adjusted his diet, but he still has problems. Sometimes his rectum bleeds from the harshness of the diarhea. He cries when I try to change his diaper and wipe his bottom. I have tried fiber supplements, acidophelus, papaya enzymes, and slippery elm bark.We don't give him any foods with artificial food colorings and try to limit his sugar. I give him stevia sweetened drinks. Next week is our appointment with the GI. His bowels seem worse after carbonated beverages and fast food meals. Some days he will go with no bowels movement and other days he complains of stomach aches and goes 3-4 times. He knows that certain foods give him stomach aches, but it is really difficult to keep him from eating them. I don't know what to offer him instead. It seems that if he has one bad meal it takes almost a week to get it out of his system and by then he has had someting else bad for him.Has anyone else had a toddler with IBS. How did you handle it. Dealing with allergies, GERD, hyperactivity, excema, a picky 2 year old, and now possibly IBS; my son can't eat much of anything it seems. Thanks for letting me get this out. I just want some answers. As an adult we can take responsibility for what we eat, but I also have to consider how it affects my son and somehow convince him that this tasteless food is good for him.


----------



## Billie24 (Nov 3, 2002)

I have a 5 year old who has these same symptoms. Bad cramps everytime he has to go to the washroom. We are taking him tomorrow for tests. Read my post in the meeting place, under My son!!!!.Billie


----------



## cutie2002 (Nov 8, 2003)

i'm am a 19 year old female with IBS-constipation and my little sister who is 3 years old has problems with constipation and i am afraid that she has already developed what i would give anything to get rid of. it makes me so angry and sad to sit there and watch her cry because she is hurting. i know that no tests can help since i have been through it ALL myself. if your child is suffering from constipation, i suggset mixing small amounts of prune juice in with his/her daily juice. i have to drink P.J. every night before i go to bed and it helps. i am currently trying to get my little sister to drink it daily or weekly but its hard. i know what you are going through and how frustrating it can be. unfortunatly there are alot of toddlers who are developing this and one day i hope they find a cure. good luck, and remember, your children need your care and patients when they are upset and sick and please don't put them through any more tests, the doctors won't find anything, just read some of the other entries, trust me, tests don't help


----------

